# Berhard- Does this look familiar?



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, that's the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Very cool pic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

OK...is the fondant in a plastic casing...how does this work...or perhaps...just what am I seeing here?


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

WBVC said:


> OK...is the fondant in a plastic casing...how does this work...or perhaps...just what am I seeing here?


Yes, it is in the bag it came in, I just a hole in the bottom and the bees feed on it directly above the cluster. Take a look at Bernhard's post here: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?302385-Wintering-in-warr%E9-hive-help

He explains everything and it works just like he stated.


----------

